# Homemade salter control



## hutch17 (Nov 4, 2014)

I found a used magnum s575p salter for 250 bucks by me but it needs a controler. What can I use to make a controller? The guy says he hooks it to a jump box and it runs for 30 sec and stops. The dealer I talked to says that's because it dosent have a controller. Can anyone help me out? I don't want to shell out 450 bucks for a controller just to make this salter work.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Switch, and a relay. But it'll be on high all the time


----------



## hutch17 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I'd like to have some kind of variation so I'm not wasting salt.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

As far as I know, and from what I have read, that's not gunna happen with a homemade unit.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Put a dimmer on it LOL I doubt its going to work tho


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

xgiovannix12;1932477 said:


> Put a dimmer on it LOL I doubt its going to work tho


It will !! I have one one a homemade foam cutting hotwire. Same theory as an adjustable speed controller from say a model railroad set or slot car controller from the good ole days


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Run on high...control the flow by restricting


----------



## hutch17 (Nov 4, 2014)

Would that actually work?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

hutch17;1932621 said:


> Would that actually work?


I think it should


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

nighthawk117;1932569 said:


> It will !! I have one one a homemade foam cutting hotwire. Same theory as an adjustable speed controller from say a model railroad set or slot car controller from the good ole days


That's all a/c voltage.


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

dieselss;1932938 said:


> That's all a/c voltage.


Ya, didn't think of that. What about a rotary dimmer switch from like napa or an auto store, same principal


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Won't handle the amps needed.


----------



## hutch17 (Nov 4, 2014)

Well couldn't I use a rotary switch and some type of relay?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The relay is either open or closed, not sure how you could wire them both up


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

the ac dimmer should work, it handles 15 ac amps, a lot of them have dc ratings on them also

could also use toggles with resistors like a heater blower setup


----------



## hutch17 (Nov 4, 2014)

I was thinking about a heater setup but I don't know what kind of vehicle would have the one I need. I can just go to autozone and tell them I need a heater switch they'll look at me like I have 3 heads


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call;1932611 said:


> Run on high...control the flow by restricting


This would be much much easier. Don't complicate something simple.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

A blower system works by ground resistors. So you'd need the resistor to. And the connector, and need to cool the resistor. 
But before you go investing in anything, you should find out how many amps the Salter pulls LOADED with salt. I think you'd be surprised. I'm guessing upwards of 40amps


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

ac dimmer switch should work . I remember rigging one up into a buddys e150 van because he has no blower control and it worked.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's not the same as a Salter motor. Blower motors don't pull as near as many amps as a Salter


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Isn't a controller just a fancy name for what it acutally is? A toggle switch, circuit breaker, and a reo-stat? You might be able to find all of those at your local radio shack, but again, you need to make sure you find them heavy duty enough to get the amps through them. I'm thinking I may have a controler laying around from one of my old Meyer salters, but would have to look a while. If I find it, are you interested?


----------



## hutch17 (Nov 4, 2014)

It depends on what you would want for it I found a snow ex 575 with everything included for 400$ that I'll probably take if he will hold it for me


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Look on the salters website and see if they have an electrical diagram that outlines the part. I made the controller for my swenson after i destroyed the plastic one by getting their wiring diagram and found the switches at an electronic store. The hardest for me to find was a DPDT ON-OFF-MOM ON. But it works.

Nick


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

hutch17;1933240 said:


> It depends on what you would want for it I found a snow ex 575 with everything included for 400$ that I'll probably take if he will hold it for me


Let me look for it tonight. I have a few ideas where it might be, although we moved a year ago, it may be hiding in one of the boxes I havent opened yet IF I still have it. I was thinking $100 plus shipping. Its only the controller and bracket. Im pretty sure I dont have any wiring other than the leads coming out of the box itself... That stuff is easy enough to make.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

You aren't gonna make a dc motor controller that easy. The easiest way is an old style blower motor controller from NAPA or Advanced, and it really doesn't work all that well - there was high and slightly less than high.

I did it one year that it didn't snow till late January, looked all over and it just wasn't happening.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

No luck on that controller... I checked a few boxes and differant places in both garages and didnt find it. Theres a chance it sold in a garage sale at my sisters place a year or two ago, I just dont remember for sure... What I do know, is if it sold at the garage sale, I didn't get enough for it... Oh well... If I run across it later, Ill check back here to see if your still interested. Good luck! Dave


----------



## hutch17 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for looking for me. I decided not to go with the magnum. To much of a headache. I'm going to pick up the snow ex I mentioned in the next couple days.


----------

